# Faulty ECT sensor cause car to stall??



## Brijetta (Nov 26, 2006)

So my check engine light has been coming on for a few days then turns off for a few days, for the past couple of months. I finally got the code read and it was a faulty engine coolant temp sensor (low voltage output). Didn't think it was a vital thing so I put off having it replaced. Well last week my car all of a sudden stalled when i was idling and would not start back up (it turned, but not fire up). The next day it started fine. I've been it driving for the past few days without problems until it stalled in idle again on me today. It wouldn't start until about 30 mins later. So i ordered a sensor and will be replacing it.
Just wondering though if the car stalling is related to the ECT faulty sensor. if so, why would it stall and then not start back up??
Thanks for the help,
-Anthony


----------



## nerd. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Faulty ECT sensor cause car to stall?? (Brijetta)*

yes. i was having the same problem. replaced it and starts great now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Faulty ECT sensor cause car to stall?? (Brijetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brijetta* »_So my check engine light has been coming on for a few days then turns off for a few days, for the past couple of months. I finally got the code read and it was a faulty engine coolant temp sensor (low voltage output). Didn't think it was a vital thing so I put off having it replaced. Well last week my car all of a sudden stalled when i was idling and would not start back up (it turned, but not fire up). The next day it started fine. I've been it driving for the past few days without problems until it stalled in idle again on me today. It wouldn't start until about 30 mins later. So i ordered a sensor and will be replacing it.
Just wondering though if the car stalling is related to the ECT faulty sensor. if so, why would it stall and then not start back up??
Thanks for the help,
-Anthony

Can't say that I've ever seen this cause a "no start" condition. However, it's like a $10 part and takes all of 60 seconds to change it. Do that and report back.
Best,


----------



## Brijetta (Nov 26, 2006)

so i changed my ECT sensor and my CEL went off and car was running fine (no different from when the light was on though). It was fine for about 4 days, then all of a sudden my car shut off at idle and would not start. It finally started up about 20-30 mins later and ran fine again. 
I can't figure out what the hell is going on! what would make a car stall at idle and not start until 30 mins later, then act fine for a fewdays, then repeat. 
anyone have ideas?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Year?


----------



## Brijetta (Nov 26, 2006)

2000 2.0L


----------



## vwtech1967 (Aug 29, 2006)

crank sensor. get's hot stops working, there's your no start


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtech1967* »_crank sensor. get's hot stops working, there's your no start


Yup, seen it many times, and it won't throw a code unless you scan it exactly when it's not working.


----------

